# CM question, no ppaf yet (2 years and counting!)



## munchymum (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my first ppaf and my daughter has just turned 2. For about 6 months now I've been having a base pattern of sticky CM with frequent creamy days. I've never had EWCM days though. I know that the sticky CM is normal when breastfeeding, and when I first started getting it I thought it was a sure sign that ppaf was just round the corner. Six months later not much has changed, even though I'm now taking Vitex as well. So my question is, has anyone had this pattern of CM go on for so long? Is it a sign that my period will come back within months or will I have to look at weaning if I want to get pregnant again? It's the not knowing that kills me!


----------



## jess152 (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.downthelane.com/articles/...l-ovulate.html

Not the best explanation, but the gist of it is there. A number of things can stop you from having a period: low body weight, strenuous exercise, breastfeeding a baby...but it does not mean you can't ovulate. Chart your temperature and know for sure if you are ovulating.


----------



## munchymum (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm not ovulating. I have considered temping, but my sleep is still very disturbed (by co-sleeping and breastfeeding at night) and it would be very hit and miss. Also, I think it would be a bit disheartening to take my temps for weeks and weeks and not see anything happening! I know that's a stupid thing to say, but that's why I don't fancy doing it.


----------

